# mountroot> after update



## zeiz (Oct 20, 2010)

Just updated src on -CURRENT and rebuilt world and kernel. Now I cannot make installworld because system failed to mount zroot.
/boot/loader.conf and /etc/fstab look unchanged. AHCI mode in BIOS is unchanged. Everything looks the same as before the update. I tried to boot from /boot/kernel.old/ and even /boot/kernel.good/ with same drop to mountroot>.

Is it possible to rescue the system?

UPDATE. The reason was probably in upgrading zfs v.3 to v.4 + gpt.
---------------------------------------------
FreeBSD 9-CURRENT_amd64, zfs v.4, zpool v.15.


----------

